# After 20 years...



## bpfighter (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been diagnosed with Bipolar disorder and I've experienced lots of mood swings, however I also experienced symptoms associated with DP/DR which was extremely disabling. Symptoms included being unable to think, an awful short/long term memory, some kind of "hallow", energy draining feeling, not being in the present, and this terrible head pressure every morning that felt like cobwebs deep inside my brain tissue.

I've taken Lamictal which has helped depression and stabilized me, however the DP/DR, and head pressure remained. I've started taking Zinc with Lamictal and this has helped a lot with the symptoms and I would say for the first time in like 15 yrs the head pressure and spacey feeling is gone. The physical sensation which made me feel like clawing my brain, or shooting it with a gun, is finally gone.


----------

